# 'English' Street Markets



## allblacks1987 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just arrived here couple of weeks ago and have been to a few of the local spanish street markets, I was then told recently that their are specific 'English' street markets with English/Irish people either buying or selling products. Is this true, or are they all the same??

Apologies if this question has been previously asked, tried to find info through the search engine but came up with nothing useful!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

allblacks1987 said:


> Just arrived here couple of weeks ago and have been to a few of the local spanish street markets, I was then told recently that their are specific 'English' street markets with English/Irish people either buying or selling products. Is this true, or are they all the same??
> 
> Apologies if this question has been previously asked, tried to find info through the search engine but came up with nothing useful!!


Never heard of that. You'll probably find them at car boot sales, that seems to be what the English do best!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

allblacks1987 said:


> Just arrived here couple of weeks ago and have been to a few of the local spanish street markets, I was then told recently that their are specific 'English' street markets with English/Irish people either buying or selling products. Is this true, or are they all the same??
> 
> Apologies if this question has been previously asked, tried to find info through the search engine but came up with nothing useful!!


Can't think of a specifically 'English' market round here.... most markets cover all nationalities (Fuengirola, La Cala,etc). There is a car boot Sunday mornings at the Hipodromo racecourse on Sunday mornings, but it's quite small... If you have facebook, there is a page called flogitcostadelsol that is a great resource for buying and selling stuff, but it isn't for traders. It's an online car boot if you like.


----------



## Francisca (Nov 22, 2010)

*Markets*



Alcalaina said:


> Never heard of that. You'll probably find them at car boot sales, that seems to be what the English do best!


Hi and welcome to Spain. Yes there is a very nice but small English Market every Wednesday at the Sado Hotel in Mollina. Everyone is very friendly and helpful. Also you can get very good shopping at very reasonable prices. I go most Wednesdays I think it starts at about 10.00 am and closes at 1.00p.m also can have a nice cup of coffee and meet other people.

Hope we get to see you there sometime.

Francisca from Peru and UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sunday mornings in "La Trocha" carpark, Coin. There is a car boot sale/market thats predominantly British

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Unfortunately my experience of anything where Brits are selling things here is that they are always over priced.

Frankly I would always aim for a normal Spanish market. Pedregeur is the nearest one to us. Its normally very big, mainly Spanish but there are always a number of Brits there selling books or cd's. In Gandia theres another Saturday market, but I dont think Ive ever seen a Brit selling there.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is one near Lake Vinuela, Axarquia, directly north of Velez-Malaga. This is their add:

Trapiche Country Farmers Market every Tuesday, over 50 stalls, fresh bread with garlic, walnut, chorizo hand made pizza all stone baked, traditional English meat pies, steak and kidney, minced beef and onion, chicken and mushroom plus loads more, sausage rolls, quiche. 
Hand-made cards, fresh veg, computer supplies, UK.

We've been twice and were not overly impressed I have to say. But I think it's worth one visit, at least. Just in case.


----------



## allblacks1987 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the information, very useful i will have an eventful week visiting all these areas


----------



## truck1 (Nov 27, 2011)

*market*

hi ,there is a big market every Sunday in nerja they sell everything, lots of different nationalities selling, there are a lot of English live in nerja


----------

